# Toro 3650 won't stay running



## jmick (Feb 7, 2017)

I have great CCR with the RTEK and yes the plastic carb that throws snow like a champ. Problem is last year, some local shop gave it a tune up and it never worked the same again. He told me that some of the foam must have gotten in the gas tank from the seal and it causes it to stall out. Well that wasn't it.
I did clean out the tank, replaced the spark plug and cleaned the carb which is one I took from a running machine. I also cleaned out the fuel lines and put on a new fuel filter. This one was red but it had a white one on it and the parts guts said that might be the problem (wasn't). Yes, it is also fresh gas in it. The problem is you go to start it and it runs for about a minute and stars surging and quits. It will do that all day long.
I never touched the governor and when the idle was increased, no difference.
Any ideas??


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

jmick said:


> I have great CCR with the RTEK and yes the plastic carb that throws snow like a champ. Problem is last year, some local shop gave it a tune up and it never worked the same again. He told me that some of the foam must have gotten in the gas tank from the seal and it causes it to stall out. Well that wasn't it.
> I did clean out the tank, replaced the spark plug and cleaned the carb which is one I took from a running machine. I also cleaned out the fuel lines and put on a new fuel filter. This one was red but it had a white one on it and the parts guts said that might be the problem (wasn't). Yes, it is also fresh gas in it. The problem is you go to start it and it runs for about a minute and stars surging and quits. It will do that all day long.
> I never touched the governor and when the idle was increased, no difference.
> Any ideas??


 They must have screwed something up in there. I think those carbs are still available, might want to try a new 1. anyhoo ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Sometimes those plastic carbs warp from engine heat or over tightening. I think there was a metal version of that carb; see if you can find one.....


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

It seems you have done all the right steps to me.
You put a carb on the problem blower that was from a blower that ran without issues? Same motor? If this is true then I would think the carb is OK unless it was damaged during the cleaning. Put the carb back on the original blower if you can and see if it runs good. 
Try removing the gas cap to see if it's a vent problem. Governor bad?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't know how far into cleaning the carb you went, but there is a hidden pilot jet under the carb ID sticker that I have often found clears up surging problems on those plastic carbs. Not stalling, but surging, so may not be of help:icon-shrug: Here's a good pictorial breakdown to take a look at if you don't already have it.
Disassembly, Cleaning and Repair of Briggs and Stratton/Toro/Lawn-Boy 2-Cycle Plastic Carburetor


----------



## jmick (Feb 7, 2017)

Yes. I took the carb from a properly running mower and put it on the one that was having problems. This carb was cleaned out and it has no warps. It works on the other blower so it's not the carb. It has the same problems it had before and the carb was completely cleaned out and all jets.
I did try the gas cap and made no difference. The governor looks like it is OK but it still starts up, runs a minutes then starts surging and then shuts off. It will do that all day. The one thing is that before it was "serviced" it would run for longer periods of time and then surge and off.
Any ideas or help would be appreciated.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Will it immediately restart, or do you have to let it sit a while? Could be the coil going south and heat is causing it go to no spark condition, sits and will restart after a bit. Just thinking out loud. Try the plug from the other working machine or new? Personally, I'd replace the fuel line with no filter, just a line from the tank and see if it does the same thing.
Also you mentioned cleaning the fuel line, not replacing? Usually they age by getting super firm, but could be degraded to squishy and sucking closed as the machine runs?? Just things I'd want to look at.


----------

